

Show HN: Add 3D gestures to your applications - rywang
http://threegearsystems.blogspot.com/

======
tectonic
It's remarkable how the Kinect hardware is democratizing computer vision
research and development. These days anyone can acquire fast, cheap CPU time
plus an affordable vision platform.

~~~
rywang
What's great about the Kinect is that it lets developers go after "3D computer
vision" problems rather than "2D vision."

There's a wealth of techniques from computer graphics on dealing with 3D point
clouds, whereas even basic things like background subtraction are still hard
(and not completely robust) in the 2D vision world.

------
timmyd
Looks unreal - but isn't this similar to <http://leapmotion.com> or?

~~~
errantspark
The parts used to build this total $330 vs. the $70 for the LEAP and it seems
that this is less accurate and responsive. I'd get behind this if it was
purely an open source effort to bring this to people who can't get their hands
on a LEAP. It's just so much more expensive, it's only free to use during the
"public beta" period.

I'm honestly a bit confused at how they expect to compete with the LEAP. I
can't see anything they bring to the table that the LEAP doesn't already do
better.

<http://goo.gl/fYc1P> <\-- Directions from the LEAP offices to the
3GearSystems offices. Just for fun.

~~~
notlisted
Too funny. The link doesn't work until you remove the suite. This one does.
<http://goo.gl/maps/VOCLl>

Like that there's nothing on my desk --you should see the area under my
monitor, it's like a junky drawer-- but kinects mounted on my monitors
wouldn't be my first choice either, but if you were to add some object
recognition and 3D scanning features I might change my mind.

Pick up the brush -> starts photoshop. Pick up my camera -> start photo import
tools. Pick up my Project A folder (marked with a sticker, think evernote) ->
opens all relevant files for project A, etc etc.

Is anyone developing a wristband/glove gyro-thingamajig yet? Seems so much
simpler to me. Bluetooth, a gyro, and you're halfway. No issues with "range"
etc.

~~~
notlisted
Or we can use our phones. It's next to my keyboard anyhow.

<http://synrg.ee.duke.edu/papers/mobi198-agrawal.pdf>

